# V Plow for 2014 Toyota Tundra



## Tsack1026 (Dec 8, 2018)

I am looking to buy a V Plow for my 2014 Toyota Tundra and see many of you guys running V XT plows and wanted to see how you were able to do it ? I have had a couple dealers try to help me out but they all say they don’t have a undercarriage that will fit my truck and fit with the V XT. Did parts have to be fabricated to make this work? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Tsack1026 said:


> I am looking to buy a V Plow for my 2014 Toyota Tundra and see many of you guys running V XT plows and wanted to see how you were able to do it ? I have had a couple dealers try to help me out but they all say they don't have a undercarriage that will fit my truck and fit with the V XT. Did parts have to be fabricated to make this work? Any info is appreciated.


Are you looking for a boss mount different than the boss mount that you already asked about in another thread and which I already answered in that thread?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

There are a bunch of Tundras in my area with Boss VXT plows. From what I understand all the Boss mounts are the same except for the HTX and the HTXV, they are different than the rest.


----------

